# 30g Lava Rock tank



## capn_kirkl (Jul 4, 2006)

*Lava Rock Background 30g*

Greetings,

Something I have been working on over summer break. The tank was an older tank that I acquired used from a neighbor. It was in decent shape except for the swirls from an abrasive cleaning pad. I used cheap silicone and lava rocks from WM. After I finished adhering the rocks to the glass I let the tank set outside for 2 weeks in hot weather, to air out the nasty stuff in the caulk.

I have a small pond pump pushing nutrient rich water back up over the rocks via a homemade spray bar that I fashioned out of clear .5 inch hose. The flow over the rocks came out just right, a trickle.

The bottom of the tank is filled with hydroton, the nutrients are General Hydroponics solution. The hydroton is covered with coco fibers.

Lighting is provided by an Exo Terra 90cm light x4 15 watt cfl 6500k bulbs

So far the plants attached to the rocks are:
Java Moss
Java fern
Java fern Trident
Anubias

Plants that are on the coco fibers
Dwarf Hair Grass
hygrophila kompact 
java moss
mystery moss
Dwarf Baby Tears

Cheers,
Kirk


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I will be interested to see how this grows in.


----------



## Sjb1987 (Aug 2, 2011)

for sure interesting...do you have a picture of where you installed your pump..keep us updated please


----------



## mcg177 (May 28, 2012)

I think it looks great would love to see it filled up with fish I might have to try something similar. How long did it take you to glue all that lava rock down?

Sent from my Inspire 4G


----------



## capn_kirkl (Jul 4, 2006)

yeah I will try to get a pic of the pump etc. It really did not take all that long to caulk the rocks into place, approx 2 hrs, the part that requires the most patience was letting it set outside for two weeks in hit summer weather to let the caulk cure and detoxify.


----------



## capn_kirkl (Jul 4, 2006)

Here is a pic of the line out & such. The pump is under about 4 inches of hydroton. The pump is about 3 in x 3 in by 1.5 in. It is a random pond pump I acquired second hand The system has about five gallons of water. I have six ten inch air stones under the hydroton. I feel that I need more air going into the system, but so far everything is growing well. 

kirk


----------

